# G13 Sour AK



## jungle (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if ak 47 is the strain or is it ak 48     I been looking but can't find the answer. Also emailed g 13 to ask but havent heard back yet...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 29, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if ak 47 is the strain or is it ak 48 I been looking but can't find the answer. Also emailed g 13 to ask but havent heard back yet...


 
Well they say on attitude that it is a cross between Sour Diesel and AK.  I would assume they mean AK47 since AK47 has been around longer and is more well known that AK48.  In other words if it was AK48 I would expect them to mention that it is 48 and not 47.  But I could easily be wrong, that is just my assumption.  

-SSF-


----------

